# Cat litter?



## poiuytrewq (4 March 2017)

We have two house cats. Not out of choice, they were wild and we caught them to neuter, they now refuse to leave &#128514; 
I'm hoping to be able to encourage them out in spring maybe.
Anyhow it means we have a stinky litter tray. 
I've been using my horses wood pellets in it which is ok. Works quite well but as I was running out I bought cheap cat litter from the shop. It's like grey grit. It's fine but turns to a horrible sludge when they wee. However it smells less so that's a huge plus. 
Is there something better? Something that firstly limits the smell (top priority!) but that's also easy to clean?


----------



## LadySam (4 March 2017)

Breeder Celect.  It's pelletised recycled paper.  I've used it for nearly 20 years.   Great stuff.  Controls odour, easy to scoop out, biodegradable and flushable.


----------



## Durhamchance (4 March 2017)

I was a big Oko cats best fan, but it tracks everywhere. The latest popular litter is Golden Grey and we're converts. It smells of baby powder, clumps beautifully and doesn't track. Win win win. It is very heavy though, a 14kg bag is enough for 2 trays.


----------



## Theocat (4 March 2017)

World's Best is excellent but really ridiculously expensive.  I've discovered that it's basically chick crumb, though, so it's off to the feed merchant's today to try that!

Currently on the Oko and can't bear it - tracks appallingly, and the grains are too big and don't easily fall through the scoop - nor does it clump as well as some others.


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 March 2017)

Tracks?! What does this mean? 
Durham chance, you mention a 14kg bag is big enough for two trays which makes me wonder if I'm doing this all wrong &#128514;
I only give a thin layer, say a Stubbs feed scoop size in a regular litter tray so it's a few cm deep. Is deeper better? 
I will look and see if I can get the brands mentioned locally thanks  

I'm really not a cat person, totally clueless!


----------



## Sarah_K (4 March 2017)

LadySam said:



			Breeder Celect.  It's pelletised recycled paper.  I've used it for nearly 20 years.   Great stuff.  Controls odour, easy to scoop out, biodegradable and flushable.
		
Click to expand...

Second this. It's great stuff. don't use it any more- as I no longer have a cat. Available from Pets at home, the one near me anyway.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 March 2017)

Worlds best cat litter - someone on here recommended it. It's expensive but I found that because it clumps so well you don't waste much and  it lasts for ages. I got mine off Amazon.  Deeper is better than too shallow as get a nice round clump that's easy to lift out using a scoop but some cats don't like it deep. Mine now both go out and don't use it anymore if they can help it.


----------



## Durhamchance (4 March 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			Tracks?! What does this mean? 
Durham chance, you mention a 14kg bag is big enough for two trays which makes me wonder if I'm doing this all wrong &#55357;&#56834;
I only give a thin layer, say a Stubbs feed scoop size in a regular litter tray so it's a few cm deep. Is deeper better? 
I will look and see if I can get the brands mentioned locally thanks  

I'm really not a cat person, totally clueless!
		
Click to expand...

Tracks is when they carry it around the house on their feet, you'll find it everywhere!
The two litters I mentioned are clumping, so the deeper the better so a clump can form. Then all you have to do each day is remove the clumps (wee) and the poo with a litter scoop. There's no need to empty the tray every day.


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 March 2017)

Ah ok thankyou! Well actually we appear not to get tracks. Luckily! 
I've been picking it up in nappy bags as I do dog poo out walking! 
Flushable?! That's a revalation! That sounds brilliant &#128522;


----------



## Django Pony (4 March 2017)

This stuff is great https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=282370918 It's a bit expensive but lasts ages as you only take out the clumps.

Top tip for any litter is to spray the tray with fry light before you put fresh litter in, stops wee clumps sticking to the tray!

These are great for stopping tracking... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Cat...qid=1488649262&sr=1-1&keywords=cat+litter+mat


----------



## lizziebell (4 March 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Worlds best cat litter - someone on here recommended it. It's expensive but I found that because it clumps so well you don't waste much and  it lasts for ages. I got mine off Amazon.  Deeper is better than too shallow as get a nice round clump that's easy to lift out using a scoop but some cats don't like it deep. Mine now both go out and don't use it anymore if they can help it.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for worlds best, and also recommend having it deep so any wet never reaches the actual tray and goes into nice clumps. Yes, expensive, but I find it goes a lot further than the other litters I've tried.


----------



## EventingMum (4 March 2017)

Having tried many but I'll admit not World's Best, I like the silicate crystal type litter best and find it very good for not smelling. It doesn't clump but absorbs smell and liquid really well.


----------



## missmatch (4 March 2017)

Natures calling is brilliant. Made from crushed walnut shells, clumps easily, doesn't track and locks in smells. This works better as a deep laid litter.


----------



## Lindylouanne (5 March 2017)

Worlds best is the best. Nice and deep so the pee never reaches the bottom of the tray and you get lovely round lumps to throw away. As the litter tray is already in the bathroom all poo gets lobbed into the toilet and flushed away.  As the rest is biodegradable it goes into bags and gets put in the garden waste bin. I get mine from Amazon at half the price of Pets at Home and a 6 kilo bags lasts my 4 cats about 6 weeks in the winter and much longer in the summer when they don't mind getting their tushies wet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 March 2017)

I got a cat from a shelter, the poo was horrific, huge and smelly, this could only be due to feed, so I put him on raw food, braising steak is the current favourite, also raw chicken wings, along with Rice based kibbles [sold as Sensitive], and supplement with Dreamies Skin and Coat. He likes one Cat soup or Gourmet liver and chicken once a day as well.
Wheat is bad, [read the bag] as is most kittie cheap meats. 
Check out Jackson Galaxy on litterboxes [youtube]
Use deep hooded box, one per cat plus one, and use deep clumping litter. They like to bury it with rear leg action.
I used Feliway for the first two months as he was traumatised.
He now goes outside, so I only tend to litter once a week.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 March 2017)

EventingMum said:



			Having tried many but I'll admit not World's Best, I like the silicate crystal type litter best and find it very good for not smelling. It doesn't clump but absorbs smell and liquid really well.
		
Click to expand...

I used that when I had one litterbox and two cats, it was fine, but a tad expensive, it does not clump, so it all needs to be thrown out every so often. I did find it made the box itself smell, as it sort of took the wet downward to the floor.
Smell only noticed when washing the tray outside.


----------



## Darbs (6 March 2017)

I have been through every type of cat litter over the years, but a long time ago settled on Sanicat clumping clay litter. It is advertised as _'being made from natural clay granules which form clumps after use for easy removal. Natural bentonite with high clumping capacity for easy clean-out. Pleasant baby powder and plant extract scent for excellent odour control'_

It controls odour really well, and forms fantastic ball like clumps that are easily scooped out. I use it as a deep litter bed in a deep tray, its about 4 inches deep, but the advantage is the cats can cover everything up easily, which controls smell. 

Its available from plenty of places, including Just-for-Pets. This is the stuff, http://www.sanicat.eu/uk/products/cats/cat-litter/clumping/sanicat-clumping although I buy the 20 litre pack and use almost all of it in a large litter tray.


----------



## Janah (6 March 2017)

I prefer the white crystallly stuff.  Just remove poo and wee when it can soak up no more.  More expensive to buy but cheaper in the long term. Doesn't smell.


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 March 2017)

I ordered Worlds best from Amazing as so many recommended so will give that a go. 
So I need it deeper. I need (obviously) to remove poo as and when. Then dig the wet out how often? 1x day?


----------



## Auslander (6 March 2017)

poiuytrewq said:



			I ordered Worlds best from Amazing as so many recommended so will give that a go. 
So I need it deeper. I need (obviously) to remove poo as and when. Then dig the wet out how often? 1x day?
		
Click to expand...

You won't need to dig the wet out. I'm not going to spoil the happy surprise for you, but you will be delighted when you see what happens to the wet!


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 March 2017)

Without spoiling Auslanders surprise don't take the wet out straight after they have peed or what happens to it it won't happen :wink3:


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 March 2017)

Does it go pink?


----------



## cava14una (7 March 2017)

Auslander said:



			You won't need to dig the wet out. I'm not going to spoil the happy surprise for you, but you will be delighted when you see what happens to the wet!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes. It's really fantastic:-D


----------



## cava14una (7 March 2017)

Lindylouanne said:



			Without spoiling Auslanders surprise don't take the wet out straight after they have peed or what happens to it it won't happen :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

My cats love it too


----------



## Ormsweird (8 March 2017)

What happens to the wet?! I want to know before I look at trying this stuff!


----------



## Blackwijet (8 March 2017)

I use Chick Crumb from the local feedmerchant!  Breeder put me onto it.  It's lightweight, cheap, and clumps like the clay/fullers earth and biodegradable! However, it does track quite a lot (although that might just be my messy kitten) but I keep a dustbuster close by so not really a problem.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 March 2017)

Ormsweird said:



			What happens to the wet?! I want to know before I look at trying this stuff!
		
Click to expand...

It just clumps into a nice ball which is easily taken out. I guess if you leave it long enough it dries out a lot declumps and you can reuse it


----------



## Ormsweird (9 March 2017)

Ahh thanks. The one I use now does that anyway. No change!


----------



## Embo (9 March 2017)

I use Tesco own brand clumping cat litter but not in a traditional litter tray. We converted the bottom half of the airing cupboard into a cat toilet. Cat flap in the door and a large plastic storage box as the 'tray' filled to about 4-5 inch deep.

This is for two indoor cats. Poop and pee clumps are cleared twice daily. No smell and no tracking (thanks to having to get out of the box then out the cat flap!). Any scattered bits stay inside and get swept/hoovered up when we do the chores


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 March 2017)

I'm quite liking this worlds best. Helped by the fact I purchased a proper scoop! 
It smells a bit like pesto &#128563;


----------



## Lindylouanne (15 March 2017)

Glad you like it and yes a proper scoop is essential. Can't say I've ever thought it smelt of pesto though.


----------



## Baydale (17 May 2017)

This is really good, incredibly absorbent and great value, neutralises the smell too:

https://www.diversefarming.co.uk/cat-litter


----------



## C1airey (17 May 2017)

Another vote for recycled paper - we used to love it.  We use wood pellets now as doubles up for horse too, but never noticed much smell with the paper.  Raw diet has also helped lots with the smell.

But... pesto?  What exactly have you been putting on your pasta all this time?


----------

